# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  κλουβί μεταφοράς

## maria-karolina

Ξέρω πως είναι πολύ άσχετη η ερώτησή μου  και μπορεί και να με κοροιδέψετε απλά μου γεννήθηκε μία απορία και είπα να την εκφράσω και ας είναι και χαζή!!! Όταν λέμε κλουβί μεταφοράς εννοούμε ένα κοινό κλουβί παπαγάλου απλά πιο μικρό έτσι??

----------


## maria-karolina

Εννοώ δεν είναι συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία κλουβιών τα μεταφοράς ε?? Είναι κοινά!

----------


## NoAngeL

Μαρία, κλουβί μεταφοράς κάποιοι αποκαλούν ένα μικρότερο κλουβί που τους βολεύει στην μεταφορά του πτηνού τους σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος και ίσως στην προσωρινή διαμονή του, όμως υπάρχουν και κλουβιά για πτηνά που είναι αυστηρά για μεταφορά (σε καμία περίπτωση για διαμονή). 

Για παράδειγμα κάτι σαν αυτό 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria-karolina

θα μπορούσε ένας παπαγάλος μικρού μεγέθους πχ. κοκατιέλ να έχει ως κλουβί μεταφοράς ένα μεγάλο κλουβί καναρινιού και να μείνει 2-3 μέρες σαυτο??? Όχι μικρούλι, ευρύχωρο...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> θα μπορούσε ένας παπαγάλος μικρού μεγέθους πχ. κοκατιέλ να έχει ως κλουβί μεταφοράς ένα μεγάλο κλουβί καναρινιού και να μείνει 2-3 μέρες σαυτο??? Όχι μικρούλι, ευρύχωρο...


Στην ανάγκη ναι θα μπορούσε.Τα κλουβιά μεταφοράς είναι μικρά κλουβιά για την μεταφορά απο σπίτι σε σπίτι.Στο γιατρό η για βόλτα.
H πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι σαν το δικό μου .Μέσα έχω βάλει και μια πατήθρα.Έχει κάνει πολλά ταξίδια ακόμα και Αθήνα με στάσεις.


Στη δεύτερη είναι κάτι που θα πάρω.


Κάνε αναζήτηση με τις λέξεις 
parrot carrier cage και θα δεις πολύ όμορφα και πρακτικά κλουβιά.

----------


## maria-karolina

Αυτό το δεύτερο μου φαίνεται σαν σκύλου!!! Και πού πατάει ο παπαγάλος όταν βρίσκεται μέσα?? Πωλείται σε pet shop???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αυτό το δεύτερο μου φαίνεται σαν σκύλου!!! Και πού πατάει ο παπαγάλος όταν βρίσκεται μέσα?? Πωλείται σε pet shop???


Ναι για σκύλους είναι αλλά είναι άνετο.Θα του βάλω μια πατήθρα μέσα σαν αυτή που φαίνεται στο κλουβί που έβαλε η Αλεξία.Ναι σε όλα τα πετ.Μη ξεχνάς ότι ο δικός μου από το κεφάλι μέχρι το τέλος της ουράς είναι 40 εκατοστά.Και αυτό που έχω τώρα είναι για κουνέλια χαμστερ κλπ .Γιατί να πάρω για παπαγάλους που είναι πιο ακριβό και δεν τα βρίσκεις και εύκολα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## demis

καλα ε πραγματικα ειχα και γω την ιδια απορια αν γινεται για τη μεταφορα να χρησιμοποιουμε  κλουβι για σκυλια και γατια, γιατι εχω ενα που δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε αρκετα ανετο για το κοκατιλακι που θα παρω αλλα φοβομουν μηπως δεν κανει σε τετειου τυπου κλουβια. με ενδιεφερε πολυ αυτο το θεμα γιατι θα κανουμε πολλααα ταξιδια μαζι και το καλοκαιρι θα το παιρνω μαζι μου στις εκδρομες και φυσικα στην καλοκαιρινη μου δουλεια στην εξοχη. θα παρω ομως και ενα πιο μικρο σαν το πρωτο που ειναι για κουνελακια οταν κανουμε βολτες με μικρη αποσταση οπως στην πλατεια να πινουμε καφεδακι!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NASOS

Να το δικό μου κλουβί μεταφοράς που μένει και 2-3 μερες αν χρειαστεί(κανα σαββατοκυριακό πχ). Βέβαια  βγαίνει και εξω δεν μένει ολη μερα μεσα.
με κόστος 18-20 ευρό.
επιπλέον το χρησιμοποιώ και καθημερινά για τον βραδινό του ύπνο στο μικρό το μπάνιο.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Windsa

Ολα εξαρτάται απο είδος του πουλιού, το μέγεθος του, συνθήκες μεταφοράς και διάρκεια ταξιδιού κ.τ.λ.

----------


## maria-karolina

πωπω απίστευρα κλουβάκια!! Ευτυχώς δεν ήταν και τόσο χαζή η απορία μου! Νάσο κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτομαι να του πάρω αν και μου άρεσε υπερβολικά πάρα πολύ απο τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε η Πωλίνα αυτή με το κλουβάκι πλάτης!!! Αλλά που να το βρεις αυτό στο εμπόριο?? Πωλίνα απο on line shop τα βρήκες ε??

----------


## Windsa

μπορείς να κάνεις παραγγελία απο εδω... φέρνουν και στην Ελλάδα...
http://www.24parrot.com/Parrot-Carriers-C445/

----------


## Anna

Εσείς που χρησιμοποιήτε κλουβάκι μεταφοράς σκύλου την ταίστρα και τη ποτίστρα τις βάζετε στο πάτο?

----------


## maria-karolina

Την έχω κι εγώ αυτή την απορία!!! Ας μας απαντήσει κάποιοοοοοοςςς!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ ταΐστρα και ποτίστρα στο κλουβάκι μου.Είναι για μικρές βόλτες.όταν τον πήγαινα Αθήνα τρεις ώρες δρόμο έβαζα μέσα σποράκια και κομμάτια πορτοκάλι για υγρό.Στις στάσεις του έδινα και νερό σε ένα μικρό μπολάκι.Όταν τον πάω βόλτα στο πάρκο δεν του έχω τίποτα γιατί κάθομαι μια ώρα το πού.όταν πάω για καφέ σε φίλους του βάζω μέσα ένα φλιτζανάκι με νερό και ανοιχτό το καπάκι και σεργιανάει.

----------

